# Will Corsair VX450 be enough for i5 2500k and HD7850



## dexterz (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm planning to upgrade my PC in the coming week or so depending on IVB launch and availability in india. Can a Corsair VX450 run a i5 2500k and HD7850? 

The probable "future" rig would be i5 2500K(or IVB equivalent) + Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 + HD7850 + 2HDD+8GB Gskill 1600MHz and about 4~5case fans.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 21, 2012)

it should be able to run that system without any problems.but don't try too much of overclock on cpu or gpu.you can do a little bit of overclock but don't go to extreme limit.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 22, 2012)

I think he is good upto over clock of 4.5 GHz. i5 isn't a power hog like Phenom.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 22, 2012)

No. Newer VX450 aren't as good as it used to be.


----------



## dexterz (Apr 22, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> No. Newer VX450 aren't as good as it used to be.



the one i'm using is about 4yrs old.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2012)

you should be able to run. Just donot overclock. If you overclock get a Corsair GS 600.


----------



## dexterz (Apr 22, 2012)

^ not planning to OC till summer temps go down. will buy seasonic 620w or corsair tx650v2 for oc.


----------



## rajnusker (Apr 26, 2012)

Get a GS600.. Probably the best bang for buck now..


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 26, 2012)

dexterz said:


> the one i'm using is about 4yrs old.


How many drives/capacity and how many fans. Anything else you're using? Any add on cards?

But I doubt that unit will be an issue. It should be fine even if you bump up the clock speeds. You just need to worry about the temperature/heat dissipation.


----------



## dexterz (Apr 26, 2012)

no add on cards. 1 high cfm fan on TRUE120, 4 medium cfm cooler master fans 2hdd and a accelero turbo module on 8800gt.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 26, 2012)

It shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## dexterz (Apr 26, 2012)

perfect. thanks guys.


----------

